# Family Guy' Actress With Down Syndrome Skewers Sarah Palin



## Altron (Feb 17, 2010)

*Family Guy Gone Too Far?*



> Sarah Palin complains about Family Guy Down's reference
> Sarh and Trig Palin
> Sarah Palin with her youngest son Trig during the 2008 presidential campaign
> 
> ...




The Episode in question is the 12th Episode of the 8th Season of Family.


----------



## Xion (Feb 17, 2010)

I think it's pushing the line for sure, but that could also be the part of me speaking that doesn't have too much respect left for Family Guy and it retarded gimmicks ad nauseam. If South Park did it though, it'd probably be all right.


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Feb 17, 2010)

What's the point of satirizing a retarded kid?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't be stupid Palin with your little facebook tit for tat. 

Seth never apologizes for anything he makes fun of, no matter how controversial it is  He doesn't have to bow to a retard, he's made fun of retards and retarded kids long before he lowered himself to your standards


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 17, 2010)

ameterasu_41 said:


> What's the point of satirizing a retarded kid?



There isn't any. Making fun of Palin would have at least had a purpose, this was just Mcfarlane being a douchebag. He doesn't like Palin so he goes after her handicap kid. You can hide behind the "SETH DOESN'T APOLOGIZE FOR HIS SATIRE!" But you have to what _what_ exactly the satire is here? "Ha ha, look at the retarded kid"? The entire episode is literally about mocking Palin's kid for having down syndrome.

Of course I would have been more forgiving towards all this if the episode in question was actually funny.


----------



## abstract (Feb 18, 2010)

There's no such thing as "too far" in the 21st century.


----------



## Xion (Feb 18, 2010)

Megaharrison said:


> There isn't any. Making fun of Palin would have at least had a purpose, this was just Mcfarlane being a douchebag. He doesn't like Palin so he goes after her handicap kid. You can hide behind the "SETH DOESN'T APOLOGIZE FOR HIS SATIRE!" But you have to what _what_ exactly the satire is here? "Ha ha, look at the retarded kid"?
> 
> Of course I would have been more forgiving towards all this if the episode in question was actually funny.



Family Guy hasn't been funny since 2002 so either way it's just Macfarlane using his cartoon as a medium to attack people he disagrees with.

Palin is retarded, but pointing that fact out through her retarded kid is a no-no.


----------



## TDM (Feb 18, 2010)

Xion said:


> Family Guy hasn't been funny since 2002...


No text necessary.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 18, 2010)

I thought the episode was very funny Palin's just upset her husbands banging
the housekeeper and not her so what does she do she attacks an American pasttime Family Guy. Family Guy is a fictional Tv show and if she doesn't like the program she can always change the channel dumbass thats what remotes are 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 18, 2010)

Palin just can't take a joke. Seriously... 

Oh, and Freedom of Expression protects Seth doesn't it?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 18, 2010)

That's why Family guy is the best show on TV!


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm not sure what to say about this.


----------



## Xion (Feb 18, 2010)

Madara42 said:


> Palin just can't take a joke. Seriously...
> 
> Oh, and Freedom of Expression protects Seth doesn't it?



Freedom of the dollar doesn't because of sponsors/advertisers and possible regulatory consequences. Not saying in this case, but for for dicey content in general.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 18, 2010)

Xion said:


> Freedom of the dollar doesn't because of sponsors/advertisers and possible regulatory consequences. Not saying in this case, but for for dicey content in general.



Well I learned something today.


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2010)

Xion said:


> Freedom of the dollar doesn't because of sponsors/advertisers and possible regulatory consequences. Not saying in this case, but for for dicey content in general.



the show IS on fox...


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 18, 2010)

awww boohoo


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 18, 2010)

Diceman said:


> That's why Family guy is the best show on TV!



I'm gonna assume you're being ironic and just laugh with you instead of at you for now.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 18, 2010)

Well....I guess it's just that they took a shot at Palin's family and not just her. So I guess I can see why they found it rather low.


----------



## Candy (Feb 18, 2010)

abstract said:


> There's no such thing as "too far" in the 21st century.





Madara42 said:


> Palin just can't take a joke. Seriously...
> 
> Oh, and Freedom of Expression protects Seth doesn't it?





Diceman said:


> That's why Family guy is the best show on TV!



this this, and this


----------



## Farih (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't think it's funny.  Obviously nobody cares if you make fun of Palin, but I don't see any humor whatsoever in making fun of a kid with Down's Syndrome.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 18, 2010)

Freedom of Speech: You have the right to say what you want when you want. However' there is a time and a place for certain "issues" to be spoken of.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 18, 2010)

that's not even funny


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't see Muslims rioting in the streets at Mohamed being shown on the television


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Family Guy isn't really funny but I doubt you could call this too far.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2010)

Big fucking deal. It's funny, she just seems to be using her handicapped kid as a means to get media attention.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Feb 18, 2010)

I think it's a great use of freedom of speech. Just like Palin is using. Man I love America!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Big fucking deal. It's funny, she just seems to be using her handicapped kid as a means to get media attention.


The same way they use unintelligent shock humor to stay relevant.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 18, 2010)

its satire, like when rush limbaugh used "retard'


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 18, 2010)

I think it's all stupid and mean-spirited. Though, I can take a good joke about kids with down's this is just pointless political bullying against a nonpolitical subject. I think Seth should learn something about subtlety and tact attempting political satire.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Feb 18, 2010)

It's pretty tasteless, but then again that's Family Guy.


----------



## Fin (Feb 18, 2010)

Its not Seths fault that Sarah Palin apparently has a retarded son.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> I think it's all stupid and mean-spirited. Though, I can take a good joke about kids with down's* this is just pointless political bullying against a nonpolitical subject. I think Seth should learn something about subtlety and tact attempting political satire*.


You expect them to display subtlety and intelligence? Apparently you've never seen Family Guy.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 18, 2010)

Americans have short attention spans they need something new on their Tv's every day. I mean unless their is a mass wreck on a bridge or shooting or some sort of deviant behavior they just don't care about anything else. God I love the digital society.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You expect them to display subtlety and intelligence? Apparently you've never seen Family Guy.



APPARENTLY YOU HAVEN'T WATCHED 1/2 THE GARBAGE ON AMERICAN NETWORKS. And then you ask why kids are going on shooting rampages; 1/2 the crap on tv is enough to drive anyone off their rockers


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh for fucks sake, it is a cartoon!  I love how the self-styled libertarians are trying to justify government censorship.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> APPARENTLY YOU HAVEN'T WATCHED 1/2 THE GARBAGE ON AMERICAN NETWORKS. And then you ask why kids are going on shooting rampages; 1/2 the crap on tv is enough to drive anyone off their rockers



I really don't watch much TV, but Family Guy is easily a good candidate to show why there's no sense of respect even for those who earned it. The show is like having a shock jock on TV every day, and while I don't agree with censorship I believe that Family Guy is just bad presentation.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2010)

It's not that bad. I have seen worse on animated shows. But it was in bad taste.

And honestly who watches Family Guy anymore anyway?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 18, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> its satire, like when rush limbaugh used "retard'



Fucking this this this this this this this this


----------



## kman4007 (Feb 18, 2010)

She shouldn't be fighting anything that shows  freedom of speech if shes a true conservative.


----------



## Elias (Feb 18, 2010)

I didn't find that particular joke funny. (I wasn't offended, just thought it wasn't written very well).

Also, I don't think Family Guy went 'too far'.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 18, 2010)

You know I'm all for putting Tv Time back to its schedule from the 50's and 60's after 10:30 the only thing that should be on is The Pledge of Allegience or snow


----------



## g_core18 (Feb 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXel4Nu3Ggk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 18, 2010)

Family Guy has gone too far.  There's a thread mentioning it in the Cafe.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

I hope Palin wins this...she honestly provides more laughs than McFarland.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hope Palin wins this...she honestly provides more laughs than McFarland.



I have read a lot of your posts and all have to say is get off of white ppl dicks. 

Miss palin dose not even like black ppl. 

Im not going to say nothing more so im gone.


----------



## Chunkyhunks (Feb 18, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXel4Nu3Ggk[/YOUTUBE]



QFT.  This is just Family Guy being Family Guy.  Nothing new.


----------



## Roy (Feb 18, 2010)

I think thats the point of Family Guy.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 18, 2010)

That's way, waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too far.

Your show is an overate piece of shit already Seth, but now you've just gone ego-crazy.


----------



## Munak (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh, it's Family Guy.

Moving on.


----------



## ez (Feb 18, 2010)

FAMILY GUY IS FUCKING RETARDED 

sarah palin is shit.

kid is innocent. 

i am befuddled and will now go into my corner.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, that shit was hilarious


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> That's way, waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too far.
> 
> Your show is an overate piece of shit already Seth, but now you've just gone ego-crazy.



that episode wasn't funny

just some asshole bashing on a down syndrome child and using palin's name for bashing sake

make an actual funny episode and you'd have an excuse, that is just stupid and childish

learn to actually do some satire seth


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

I watched the clip with the song and all of that...wow it was really unfunny. It wasn't even like they were trying to be funny. It was like watching a Disney rip off movie I got from the grocery store.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't think Family Guy is too funny nowadays, I find myself rolling my eyes mostly at it's little zings. I really hate Palin, and I tend to take jokes too far myself, so I wasn't bothered by it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 18, 2010)

Eh, Family Guy is filled to the brim with tasteless, unfunny, and offensive jokes, many about the mentally disabled, anyway. One more doesn't make them any worse.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd care if it was actually funny still.

However it isn't, and I don't.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 18, 2010)

i hope the creator of FG said "no u".


----------



## Wesley (Feb 18, 2010)

They've done worse.  So yeah, it's pretty much been for granted that they've gone too far.  And often.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 18, 2010)

stewies song in this episode is one of the best songs in the show recently


----------



## Psycho (Feb 18, 2010)

you cannot "go too far" in the modern world

family guy has been making absurd jokes since day one, they made fun of black people, white people, the KKK, law enforcement, homosexuals, heterosexuals, texans, the middle east, september 11th, people with AIDs, people who smoke pot, people who don't smoke pot, stem cell research, people who've suffered strokes, christians, protestants, the pope, germans, brits, french... the list goes on and on and on

expecting someone that makes a joke about how germans deny the third reich ever existed and yet are all nazis to think "let's not make fun of mentally retarded people that's going too far" is not that different from trying to scratch your nose with a powerdrill


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2010)

It was a dick move.

Shit like this is why I laugh when young grasshoppers say Family guy> The simpsons. 

The Simpsons never had to be blatantly offensive and crude to be humorous.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> stewies song in this episode is one of the best songs in the show recently



That says bad things about the show because that song sucked.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That says bad things about the show because that song sucked.



Yes, we get it, you don't like Family Guy.


----------



## Akatou (Feb 18, 2010)

Honestly, if Seth Mcfarlane must satirize or criticise Palin because he doesn't like her, then let him do it. 
I don't see what the child with down syndrome has to do with this - it's a blow below the belt. I find it both unintelligent and unfunny - it's not satire or irony anymore, this is just the lowest form of fun-making.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Saufsoldat said:


> Yes, we get it, you don't like Family Guy.


Don't like it, put me on ignore. Otherwise deal with it.



Akatou said:


> Honestly, if Seth Mcfarlane must satirize or criticise Palin because he doesn't like her, then let him do it.
> I don't see what the child with down syndrome has to do with this - it's a blow below the belt. I find it both unintelligent and unfunny - it's not satire or irony anymore, this is just the lowest form of fun-making.



It really just lacks trying. South Park made fun of the handicapped too. But it was actually *funny*. Not just shock humor with no substance. Maybe Palin should just take a jab at them by saying that they could at least make the episode laughable.


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 18, 2010)

I think I can think back on about a thousand other shows that were far more offensive then the last one.


----------



## Tfwtolly (Feb 18, 2010)

Lol i love Family Guy and this is part of the reason why they aren't afraid to do this kind of thing. I think it's funny that Sarah Palin the on that spent the governments money on her clothes and now shes complaining about something else being wrong? Fuck. That. Bitch.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Tfwtolly said:


> Lol i love Family Guy and this is part of the reason why they aren't afraid to do this kind of thing. I think it's funny that Sarah Palin the on that spent the governments money on her clothes and now shes complaining about something else being wrong? Fuck. That. Bitch.



They're not afraid to do what? Murder comedy? I love how people think there's something noble in pushing the envelope when its already been pushed. We have shows that have done similar things before. It's not as if they're blazing a trail here.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 18, 2010)

Madara42 said:


> *Palin just can't take a joke. Seriously*...
> 
> Oh, and Freedom of Expression protects Seth doesn't it?



Palin may be disliked and one gargantuan moran but that still doesnt give the right for anyone to attack her kids, Especially one suffering from Down Syndrome. Seth should've just poked fun of her and left her family out of it.



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I thought the episode was very funny Palin's just upset her husbands banging
> the housekeeper and not her so what does she do she attacks an American pasttime Family Guy. *Family Guy is a fictional Tv show and if she doesn't like the program she can always change the channel *dumbass thats what remotes are 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4.



Your tone would be different if that was your kid they were making fun of



Diceman said:


> That's why Family guy is the best show on TV!


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 18, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I thought the episode was very funny Palin's just upset her husbands banging
> the housekeeper and not her so what does she do she attacks an American pasttime Family Guy. Family Guy is a fictional Tv show and if she doesn't like the program she can always change the channel dumbass thats what remotes are 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4. 4.



Yeah it's not like the birth defect of your TODDLER son is being made out to be great comedy to 100s of millions of people. JUST CHANGE THE CHANNEL 

They should have your sister getting raped as comedy in your country. Or worse, having a racist person getting away with it. JUST CHANGE THE CHANNEL

Then again, you liking the show explains alot.



Metaphor said:


> awww boohoo



Honestly this is why FREEDOM OF EXPRESSION is kinda stupid. (at least the American interpretation of it) I mean sure compared to my country (Turkey, in case your asking) where 17 old youngsters showing the Dio Heavy Metal sign to passing cars (one of them being the Prime minister's, unknowingly) get arrested for showing then A SIGN (people there are too stupid to know a worldwide well known non insulting sign) or rappers get sued by ignorant musicians for dissing then on a concert it's oddly refreshing. 

But when I see this, I wish America had the same standards. I dare you to make fun of someones retarded child there. 

The fact that the Constitution calls for letting everyone say whatever he wants is not a reason for it. There is no logical reason why people should get away with saying certain things.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2010)

I cannot understand why people think Palin is overreacting to this. It's not particularly difficult to deal with insults directed at you but when someone launches an attack at someone you feel protective towards due to their vulnerability that is painful. 

Things like this make me realise how low society has sunk. It's also one of the reasons I don't give a damn about most people who whine about getting bullied as the majority of individuals seem to think it is fun and games when it isn't directed at them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Yeah it's not like the birth defect of your TODDLER son is being made out to be great comedy to 100s of millions of people. JUST CHANGE THE CHANNEL
> 
> They should have your sister getting raped as comedy in your country. Or worse, having a racist person getting away with it. JUST CHANGE THE CHANNEL
> 
> ...



Freedom of speech is a practice that has to stay as it is, even though assholes like Mcfarland seem to think it means that because its there they have to abuse it because censorship is a bad thing. If you censor things, where does it stop? 

The sad matter of it all is that we already have censorship. Watch the old Family Guy episodes on WB and they take out stuff that was shown on Network TV on FOX. Some shows edit out things just by moving to different channels and then you can't curse or do stuff like that on TV. 

So its not perfectly uncensored. 

But if someone stepped in and stopped Mcfarland, they'd have to stop someone else when they got offensive and sometimes its okay to be offensive. Sometimes it wakes people up to something that's a horrible problem that they need to notice. 

Sure this might not be one of those times, but its hard to pick and choose who can't say what without making everyone suffer.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It really just lacks trying. South Park made fun of the handicapped too. But it was actually *funny*. Not just shock humor with no substance. Maybe Palin should just take a jab at them by saying that they could at least make the episode laughable.



South Park sucks, it isn't funny.


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Freedom of speech is a practice that has to stay as it is, even though assholes like Mcfarland seem to think it means that because its there they have to abuse it because censorship is a bad thing. If you censor things, where does it stop?
> 
> The sad matter of it all is that we already have censorship. Watch the old Family Guy episodes on WB and they take out stuff that was shown on Network TV on FOX. Some shows edit out things just by moving to different channels and then you can't curse or do stuff like that on TV.
> 
> ...



You sound like your contradicting yourself.

Family Guy has "tackled" race, religion, retarded people, nationalism, politics, essentially everything and not only made fun of it but in some of the most "offensive" and ludicrous ways possible and now they start poking fun of Sarah Palin's stupid son with downs its a big fucking deal.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> You sound like your contradicting yourself.
> 
> Family Guy has "tackled" race, religion, retarded people, nationalism, politics, essentially everything and not only made fun of it but in some of the most "offensive" and ludicrous ways possible and now they start poking fun of Sarah Palin's stupid son with downs its a big fucking deal.



How did I contradict myself? I've always hated Family Guy and I pretty much always talked about how its just Mcfarland pissing all over comedy. 

The post you quoted simply says we can't do away with freedom of speech. So what are you talking about?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Well, you can but if they report you to the cops, you might get a minimal sentence. (more an annoyance, really)
> 
> It makes sense. Where someone can call my mother a whore for example and I can't even harm him without even breaking the law, it would be stupid.



Well you can harm him verbally. If someone calls me a mean name, I can call them one back. If they swing at me, I can whoop their ass legally. It's all about equal force. You can't hit someone over words most of the time (sometimes the court will say they provoked a response like that).


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How did I contradict myself? I've always hated Family Guy and I pretty much always talked about how its just Mcfarland pissing all over comedy.
> 
> The post you quoted simply says we can't do away with freedom of speech. So what are you talking about?


Well in your other posts it seemed like you want Family Guy to be punished but at the same time you dont want freedom of speech to be limited.

The best form of censorship is the people. If we dont like we will stop watching it. If we do like it. Shit will continue to go on as normal and Family Guy will continue to poke fun at everything in a absurd manner. You havent watched enough family guy if you yourself havent been offended by it yet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Well in your other posts it seemed like you want Family Guy to be punished but at the same time you dont want freedom of speech to be limited.
> 
> The best form of censorship is the people. If we dont like we will stop watching it. If we do like it. Shit will continue to go on as normal and Family Guy will continue to poke fun at everything in a absurd manner. You havent watched enough family guy if you yourself havent been offended by it yet.



I just think its a stupid overrated show. If we punished all the stupid shows though, we'd never get anything else done around here.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2010)

She got trolled. FAMILY GUY IS SERIOUS BUSINESS


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I just think its a stupid overrated show. If we punished all the stupid shows though, we'd never get anything else done around here.



Its all in taste. Some dont like it while a lot do. Thats why its still on the air.


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh boo-fucking hoo Seth Macfarlane made fun of the retards down syndrome kid. Nothing is "too far" in the comedy world. There's "not funny" and "Ahahhaha I think I peed in my pants funny". Family Guy making fun of a double standard idiot like Palin is hilarious. Shit, with get level of intelligence I'm surprised she can even read.


----------



## Tools (Feb 18, 2010)

Gunners said:


> It was a dick move.
> 
> Shit like this is why I laugh when young grasshoppers say Family guy> The simpsons.
> 
> The Simpsons never had to be blatantly offensive and crude to be humorous.



Very true very true.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 18, 2010)

this is all part of the character assasination and propoganda that goes on in general on TV.  Family guy is often an excercise in TV telling the stupid common person who they should and shouldn't like.  This time i agree with it cause i don't like palin, but i often don't agree with it, such as when they go after mel gibson.

I don't make the shows or produce the shows, so i take it all with a grain of salt.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 18, 2010)

grow up you wanker


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2010)

Honestly, they've done it before so I don't see how it's so offensive now.

Hell...same could be said of South Park except SP tries to make it slightly more intellectual, emphasis on slightly.


----------



## Xion (Feb 18, 2010)

Gunners said:


> It was a dick move.
> 
> Shit like this is why I laugh when young grasshoppers say Family guy> The simpsons.
> 
> *The Simpsons never had to be blatantly offensive and crude to be humorous.*



Maybe in 1995 it was humorous...


----------



## Verdius (Feb 18, 2010)

ITT: It's cool/trendy to hate on family guy.

Though I have long since found it really funny, it's still better than a lot of other shit on TV.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 18, 2010)

South Park would of done it better.


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2010)

Xion said:


> Maybe in 1995 it was humorous...





I remember the golden days of the Simpsons, where fucking guest stars were funny and not over-advertised by FOX.  They didn't try so hard to be funny or to make pop culture references...it just came naturally.  Homer Simpson was a different Homer.  He was a hilarious Homer.



Verdius said:


> ITT: It's cool/trendy to hate on family guy.
> 
> Though I have long since found it really funny, it's still better than a lot of other shit on TV.



Family Guy still has some great laughs built in it, but again it's too much like your standard archetypal family comedy show.  I mean the basis of Peter Griffin is not too far off from Homer Simpson.  

Unfortunately, as you stated, there's a lot of unfunny shit out there that makes Family Guy look like gold.


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The same way they use unintelligent shock humor to stay relevant.


DUM DUM

Hear dat that's the sound of doom visiting your argument. 

Family Guy isn't all shock humor. The "bag of ice" joke in "Something something darkside" had me laugh to the point of tears. 

On another note I can't believe that some of you are even taking her seriously. Shit is just plain sad. She excuses Rush's use of the word retard with her feeble argument, makes rape victims pay for a fee for doctor visits, and has her sisters husband fired for a abusing her n' thinks it will all be fixed like some corny chick show on lifetime. 

Shit is fucking ridiculous. 

So what Family Guy makes fun of families MTV had a show called "Yo Momma" oh and how can I forget Fox loves getting racial when it comes to Obama using terms like "boy" n saying other stupid shit in addition to slandering Ted Kennedy's who's already dead. 

Sarah Palin is in no way granted immunity from comedic satire. 

She's just using her child to gain sympathy like how she waved her syndrome baby boy after the vice presidential debate going like "look
me everyone! I'm mothering even though I am absolutely retarded!"


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2010)

^Sorry Blaze, but FG pretty much relies on shock humor and disturbing commentary to raise eyes.  I mean...Stewie?  Haven't you noticed his behavior?

One thing I don't like about Seth is how he does project his politics, something Matt Groening didn't do nearly as bluntly.  Brian is and always will be annoying as that projection character.  Thank God for that Quagmire rant.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 18, 2010)

south park, that's another show that purports to tell people who they should and shouldn't be fans of.  Yeah ,sure, there's a good joke in there now and then, but when the producers and writers have an agenda to push, they don't hide it.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 18, 2010)

Actually, the farthest family guy went the farthest was the Not All Dogs Go to Heaven episode.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 18, 2010)

There was a show that went through the same thing.

It's called the Simpsons.

Now they're over twenty years old. I don't think they should be whining.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 18, 2010)

Saufsoldat said:


> South Park sucks, it isn't funny.



New thread: Saufsoldat has gone too far.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds like someone might be a closet Family Guy Fanboy


----------



## Stalin (Feb 18, 2010)

Also, the musical scene was annoying and didn't even have any jokes. It was just a musical scene.


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's the most important fact for people to understand before saying"Family guy has gone too far!" 

Peter the main character is constantly made fun of for being retarded. 

Ya know I'd expect this type of retarded outrage from the Taliban/Al-Qaeda but my own country....  

I guess I shouldn't have raised my expectations too high.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 18, 2010)

the song was fantastic. and peter is techinically retarded.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 18, 2010)

OR she could appreciate the free publicity.


----------



## ANBUONE (Feb 18, 2010)

come off it, sarah since that show has been on air it has made fun of everybody.
The dead, gays, lesbians, the blind, the def, blacks, asian, kkk, nazi,  spouse abuse, aninal abuse, child abuse. thre list goes on.

Palin is just full of it, she will take on anyone but rush,  but wait !!! it,s was done in satire palin so that makes it alright


----------



## sadated_peon (Feb 18, 2010)

lol, wtf does Palin know about living with a child with down syndrome, the kid isn't even 2 years old yet. 

I have a cousin with downs syndrome and gravity of what it means doesn't present itself until you have put him/her in special schools, with special treatment, with constant supervision. 
When they get into their 20's and you realize that they will always be dependent on you, never standing on their own. 

It's still a fucking baby, you can barely notice a different at this stage. 

Fuck Palin,


----------



## Verdius (Feb 18, 2010)

Megaharrison said:


> New thread: Saufsoldat has gone too far.



It was cute when I was 13 and everyone in middle school thought it was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Watchman (Feb 18, 2010)

Family Guy stopped being funny years ago.

South Park has never been funny and is probably the most overrated comedy in existence.

Sarah Palin will get no sympathy from me.

That said, it is pretty ridiculous that Seth McFarlane has played off this treatment of a child with Downs Syndrome as "comedy". If he wanted to satirise Palin, there are a thousand other ways to do it, that would almost all be funnier, but he went out of his way to pick the most offensive of the bunch. What a douche.


----------



## aquis45 (Feb 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taIo35sHkNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 18, 2010)

are they really complaining about this? shows have done alot worse


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> south park, that's another show that purports to tell people who they should and shouldn't be fans of.  Yeah ,sure, there's a good joke in there now and then, but when the producers and writers have an agenda to push, they don't hide it.



Funniest part is they're both Libertarians which basically translates into "we'll push our ideas that'll never go anywhere, so we might as well try to make them funny."

If the Simpsons went political, it was actually humorous.  I mean, when Sideshow Bob ran as a Republican they portrayed the party HQ as some sort of Transylvanian castle with a cultist greeting.  I gotta admit, it was funny and wasn't grossly offensive.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Here's the most important fact for people to understand before saying"Family guy has gone too far!"
> 
> Peter the main character is constantly made fun of for being retarded.
> 
> ...



If you saw someone pointing and laughing at a kid with down syndrome in public how would you react. 

Peter's character isn't directed at a specific individual who happens to be defenceless. 

I cannot understand how people deem this as acceptable behaviour. It's legally within his right to publish whatever he wants but shit like that shouldn't be socially acceptable.



			
				SP said:
			
		

> I have a cousin with downs syndrome and gravity of what it means doesn't present itself until you have put him/her in special schools, with special treatment, with constant supervision.
> When they get into their 20's and you realize that they will always be dependent on you, never standing on their own.
> 
> It's still a fucking baby, you can barely notice a different at this stage.


That isn't something you realise when your child gets to their 20s. 
_________

It's funny that in a situation like this people find it hard to understand why the woman is upset. Yet they can think of many different reasons to deem such tactless behaviour as acceptable.


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 18, 2010)

> If you saw someone pointing and laughing at a kid with down syndrome in public how would you react.
> 
> Peter's character isn't directed at a specific individual who happens to be defenceless.
> 
> I cannot understand how people deem this as acceptable behaviour. It's legally within his right to publish whatever he wants but shit like that shouldn't be socially acceptable.



Maybe. Maybe not. I believe others should just leave others alone.
However, while how crude it maybe it may or may not intended to be purely offensive unless they intend it to.

One thing that show does point out at the end is that just because you have downs doesnt mean that your different and better then others. No, they can be cold heartless bitches as well.

I figured the whole musical part was just another Family Guy shenanigans shit until later she mentioned being the daughter of the former Alaskan Governor.


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Feb 18, 2010)

Family Guy isn't getting much if any public funding, so they'll be spending their last few dollars against a law suit when they jack the wrong person.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well you can harm him verbally. If someone calls me a mean name, I can call them one back. If they swing at me, I can whoop their ass legally. It's all about equal force. You can't hit someone over words most of the time (sometimes the court will say they provoked a response like that).



Actually, atleast over here if you hit someone even in self defence you are liable to get charged.


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2010)

QwertyoPIZ said:


> Family Guy isn't getting much if any public funding, so they'll be spending their last few dollars against a law suit when they jack the wrong person.



jack the wrong person? they made fun of everyone even bush while he was in office whos the wrong person that can win a lawsuit?


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 18, 2010)

QwertyoPIZ said:


> Family Guy isn't getting much if any public funding, so they'll be spending their last few dollars against a law suit when they jack the wrong person.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, atleast over here if you hit someone *even in self defence you are liable to get charged*.



Worst. Idea. Ever.

Hey Ill just let myself get my ass kicked until the authorities arrive for fear of being sued by the individual whos kicking my ass right now.


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Worst. Idea. Ever.
> 
> Hey Ill just let myself get my ass kicked until the authorities arrive for fear of being sued by the individual whos kicking my ass right now.



It's a terrible idea but unfortunately criminals have used this against defenders because they claim it was "excessive."

A robber with a knife enters my home and I shoot them in the leg or hip, they had better thank me for not killing them instead.  Fucking parasites.

On-topic: Let Palin bitch.  She thinks she's really that important...


----------



## GodOfAzure (Feb 18, 2010)

Gunners said:


> If you saw someone pointing and laughing at a kid with down syndrome in public how would you react.
> 
> Peter's character isn't directed at a specific individual who happens to be defenceless.
> 
> I cannot understand how people deem this as acceptable behaviour. It's legally within his right to publish whatever he wants but shit like that shouldn't be socially acceptable.



If you saw someone getting murdered how would you react? Television isn't reality. Murder is much more heinous then insulting someone who suffers from a physical or mental defect but it happens almost every second on TV.  Why is it socially acceptable?  Comedians make jokes, no matter how funny or unfunny they are. You disagree, so be it, but "preaching" morality over such a small thing is tedious. He isn't the first to insult them, nor will he be the last. My 2 cents, inc shit storm.

As far as Palin goes, the whole thing with Rohm, Limbaugh, and Retard left her even more of a joke in my eyes with her hypocritical assessments.



> That isn't something you realise when your child gets to their 20s.



This also. You can find Down Syndrome while a child is still a fetus.


----------



## Dango (Feb 18, 2010)

controversy & publicity of any kind generates fine income


----------



## GodOfAzure (Feb 18, 2010)

Dango said:


> controversy & publicity of any kind generates fine income



Exactly, this episode is getting more viewers from this "controversy" then from the normal audience all thanks to Wailin Palin.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2010)

> If you saw someone getting murdered how would you react? Television isn't reality. Murder is much more heinous then insulting someone who suffers from a physical or mental defect but it happens almost every second on TV. Why is it socially acceptable? Comedians make jokes, no matter how funny or unfunny they are. You disagree, so be it, but "preaching" morality over such a small thing is tedious. He isn't the first to insult them, nor will he be the last. My 2 cents, inc shit storm.


Are you trying to make a point?


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2010)

She calls Rsuh satire but get's mad at Family guy?



OH and this is the same show that makes fun of handicaps on a regular basis. Don't get so choked up.


Her kid isn't retarded, he just inherited her dominant genes.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Don't like it, put me on ignore. Otherwise deal with it.


Thanks.  Knew I was forgetting something.  Oh, an actual reply to your bias?  No no no, then I'd be petty after all I am putting you on ignore now.


----------



## aquis45 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mael said:


> It's a terrible idea but unfortunately criminals have used this against defenders because they claim it was "excessive."



For some reason that statement reminded me of this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAgv7xS97MY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2010)

aquis45 said:


> For some reason that statement reminded me of this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAgv7xS97MY[/YOUTUBE]



I find British/Aussie Asians unusually attractive.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 18, 2010)

It's a sad double standard.  Just like the kids of other political figures are fodder, so too are Palin's.  If it were my kids, I'd be pissed and vaguely amused.  Cut off my hand and I can make jokes about amputees.  Just because I know a serious side of something doesn't mean it has no humor in it.

If you start making things unable to be mocked...the terrorists win.  And Palin doesn't want that.  So for her own talking point, we cannot let her 'hurt feelings' matter.  Laughing at FG clip to stop terrorism in 3..2..


----------



## Verdius (Feb 18, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Laughing at FG clip to stop terrorism in 3..2..



We might need some beers for this...


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2010)

Verdius said:


> We might need some beers for this...



Or weed.


----------



## Verdius (Feb 18, 2010)

Mael said:


> Or weed.



How dare you suggest we partake in that illegal substance. ....


----------



## aquis45 (Feb 18, 2010)

Verdius said:


> How dare you suggest we partake in that illegal substance. ....



You don't have a prescription yet?


----------



## Verdius (Feb 18, 2010)

aquis45 said:


> You don't have a prescription yet?



If I can get one in Florida, that's news to me.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 18, 2010)

There is no such thing as to far in a country of free speech. If you think Family Guy went to far move to China. Otherwise you people need to stop being whiny little bitches.


----------



## Verdius (Feb 18, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Otherwise you people need to stop being whiny little bitches.



But if I do that, how will I ever get into a super cool emo band?


----------



## lookinglass (Feb 18, 2010)

What's with all the fuss? Family Guy's been making jokes at everything and crossing the line for years. That's just one more.


----------



## aquis45 (Feb 18, 2010)

Verdius said:


> But if I do that, how will I ever get into a super cool emo band?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnFnGcCB4rA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Draffut (Feb 18, 2010)

Family Guy hasn't been funny for years.  This is no exception

I have no problem with them picking on anyone or anything, but atleast make it be entertaining.


----------



## lazer (Feb 18, 2010)

Damn politicians think they are exempt from getting shitted on


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 18, 2010)

lookinglass said:


> What's with all the fuss? Family Guy's been making jokes at everything and crossing the line for years. That's just one more.



Damn man that font and stupid color is hard to read. I mean is that your goal?

But I agree not sure whats all the fuss about. I mean she hasn't complained until they mocked her.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 18, 2010)

I just watched the clip,it's so fucking hillarious


----------



## Draffut (Feb 18, 2010)

Diceman said:


> I just watched the clip,it's so fucking hillarious



Your avatar is so applicable...


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Your avatar is so applicable...



Says the guy feeding the troll


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2010)

Watched the clip again.

Again I see nothing horribly offensive...


----------



## The Bright (Feb 18, 2010)

Mocking a retard, lol real dirty work.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2010)

Regardless of whether or people find it funny, FG does shit like this regularly. Now I can see some reason for legitimate outrage on her part, but I can't shake the feeling that Palin is full of shit. She has done the false outrage thing so many times that I can't help but feel this is yet another example of that.


----------



## CrazyAries (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree with what *Mael* and *Xion* sais about both the Simpsons and Family Guy.  The Simpsons used to have humor that was less forced and more subtle.  I do not find Family Guy as funny as I had before.  Brian annoys me at times with his role as Seth MacFarlane's Author Avatar; Quagmire's rant was brilliant.  

There are many jokes that hit or miss on Family Guy.  This one about Down Syndrome was a miss.  Going after Sarah Palin herself was fair game, but making fun of her child(ren) was tasteless. 

That said, Palin has little room to talk.  As mayor of Wasilla, she cut funding for rape kits.  As governor of Alaska, she cut funding for the Special Olympics.  She paraded her family before cameras during the 2008 Presidential Election.  While she does have a point about her kids being off-limits, she did put them out there for people to see.  Family Guy did not go too far here, because it has shown worse jokes, but this bit was unfunny and mean-spirited.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 18, 2010)

Saufsoldat said:


> Yeah, that shit was hilarious



I fucking love you.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 18, 2010)

> Former US vice-presidential candidate Sarah Palin has criticised TV show Family Guy for *"mocking" her son who has Down's syndrome.*



The voice actress herself has down syndrome. So ...............


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> The voice actress herself has down syndrome. So ...............



Well if that's the case than you can use the Mel Brooks defense, that making fun of yourself or your own kind is ok.


----------



## Rose (Feb 18, 2010)

I think Family Guy is retarted.


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2010)

Rose said:


> I think Family Guy is retarted.



In most cases, yes...but it has its moments.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 18, 2010)

What's with all the hatred against Family Guy? Did people decide to have standards now?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 18, 2010)

oh, please, Sarah Palin and everyone who is saying that "they should not make fun of the kid" should shut the fuck up.

oh, so its okay to make fun of some people and not okay to make fun of others??


stupid fucking hypocisy


----------



## sadated_peon (Feb 18, 2010)

Yea, didn't you guys hear, you can't make fun of people with downs syndrome. 

That would be treating them too much like everyone else.


----------



## Seisokumaru (Feb 18, 2010)

No, it hasn't gone too far, it's just not very funny anymore.  Every fucking show has a stupid musical number now, Stewie has gone from an omnicidal comedic sociopath to a gay baby.  Brian is no longer the 'only sane man/alcoholic dog', but an angry liberal/author mouthpiece.  The show spends too much time peddling opinions and not enough time being funny anymore.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 18, 2010)

Diceman said:


> What's with all the hatred against Family Guy? Did people decide to have standards now?



Family Guy used to be hilarious.  I rarely laugh as hard as I did at the Y2K episode so long ago.

It has just degraded to shit over the last 4-5 season, where everything is just jokes dragged on way to long (How's that novel coming along?), overly repeated (The bird is the word...), and feeble unfunny attempts at being "controvertial" (Like this).


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2010)

sadated_peon said:


> Yea, didn't you guys hear, you can't make fun of people with downs syndrome.
> 
> That would be treating them too much like everyone else.



Wha- but I make fun of everyone so I can't make fun of down syndrome.


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2010)

Mael said:


> ^Sorry Blaze, but FG pretty much relies on shock humor and disturbing commentary to raise eyes.  I mean...Stewie?  Haven't you noticed his behavior?



Dude Stewie gay jokes have been known for a while. Nowadays it's the rude humor and basically everyone treating Meg like crap, and dissing Brians book. Stewie's homo comments are the make-sure-you-laugh-before-you-go-2-commercials. C'mon man I know you're not trying to be biased but even you should know this.




> One thing I don't like about Seth is how he does project his politics, something Matt Groening didn't do nearly as bluntly.  Brian is and always will be annoying as that projection character.  Thank God for that Quagmire rant.



Considering how Fox station is comprised of right-wing nuts he had to make a sort of free-shot episode as an apology. Although, I do agree that he can sometimes be a liberal douche (not going to go further into that) his being the voice of reason and being the most human of the cast makes him likable and symbolize the anger we all feel towards the government as well as the rest of the world. Shit, he was already known to be imperfect with his sexually assaulting Lois each time Peter turned his back season 7 and 5 (when Peter was presumed dead).

Oh n' also he ain't the only one who does it. South Park has been known for being one of the most preachiest motherfuckers on television.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 18, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Considering how Fox station is comprised of right-wing nuts he had to make a sort of free-shot episode as an apology. Although, I do agree that he can sometimes be a liberal douche (not going to go further into that) his being the voice of reason and being the most human of the cast makes him likable and symbolize the anger we all feel towards the government as well as the rest of the world. Shit, he was already known to be imperfect with his sexually assaulting Lois each time Peter turned his back season 7 and 5 (when Peter was presumed dead).
> 
> Oh n' also he ain't the only one who does it. South Park has been known for being one of the most preachiest motherfuckers on television.



One of the many reasons i like Futurama way more than either of them.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2010)

> oh, please, Sarah Palin and everyone who is saying that "they should not make fun of the kid" should shut the fuck up.
> 
> oh, so its okay to make fun of some people and not okay to make fun of others??
> 
> ...


That isn't hypocrisy, if anything it's a double standards. 

And it isn't okay to make fun of people unable to defend themselves, it isn't okay to drag someone's family into insults. The concept isn't absurd or that difficult to understand.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 18, 2010)

Gunners said:


> That isn't hypocrisy, if anything it's a double standards.
> 
> And it isn't okay to make fun of people unable to defend themselves, it isn't okay to drag someone's family into insults. The concept isn't absurd or that difficult to understand.



Palin dragged her family into the spotlight during the elections,its all fair game


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> One of the main reasons i like Futurama way more than either of them.



Lol ditto

Although, Futurama is kinda 2nd place to Family Guy for me. 

I like how Family Guy takes on everyone no barred holds and allowing Quagmire being the avatar of critics dissenting opinions of Seth Mcfarlanes political views.


----------



## Verdius (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> One of the many reasons i like Futurama way more than either of them.



I can agree to this.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Feb 18, 2010)

nah,
there is no such thing as going to far,
paling needs to STFU and make me a goddamn SAMMICH!


----------



## asdfghjk22 (Feb 18, 2010)

From what i am seeing Plain is just a bitch that wants some one to pity her, how do we not know that Seth was talking about   a next governor, how do we not know that he/she might have had Downs.Plain is just a bitch trying to get some attention and it is not working out for her. If you think Family Guy went too far then what would you say about South Park, Every episode of South Park is even more worse than what you Family Guy haters is saying he went to far, well guess what Seth has been doing this for years upon years, even Simpson did, South Park do it all the time so Shut the fuck up and move on with your lives.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm not going to give Family Guy "edgy points" for wailing on acceptable targets.

"OMG, conservatives are out-of-touch with young people and value tradition! I'm glad someone had the courage to point this out! Lol!"

"People with Down Syndrome have physical/mental handicaps. Oh, Seth, you so clevah!"

It's not that making fun of retarded people is offensive (it's not); it's just not funny because resorting to it typically signifies using shock value rather than an actual joke with a punchline. FG is bold in the same way Dane Cook is: it knows its audience and only attacks people *outside* of its demographic; South Park at least is capable of being self-deprecatory.

tl;dr: Two unfunny, irrelevant things that don't need publicity feeding off one another.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 18, 2010)

Who cares.

Family Guy > Sarah Palin.


----------



## Fuzzly (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh look people on Narutoforums spouting the same hater arguments that people troll 4chan with. Coincidence? Absolutely not.

Family Guy is as funny as it ever was. Just some small details about the humor change. If you want a sitcom that stays as funny as it ever was where nothing ever changes, watch the Simpsons. Their humor has stayed the same for over 20 years.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Feb 18, 2010)

I always thought family guy was funny, so I dont see it as going "too far"


----------



## Adonis (Feb 18, 2010)

Fuzzly said:


> Oh look people on Narutoforums spouting the same hater arguments that people troll 4chan with. Coincidence? Absolutely not.



As opposed to using an idiotic term like "hater" non-ironically? Vapid, dismissive argument ftw.

As for myself, I've never even visited 4chan (not being a weeaboo p*d*p**** and all) so that sort of kills the rhetorical argument a bit, no?



> Family Guy is as funny as it ever was.



This is true. Family Guy hasn't become less funny; my humor has simply matured beyond shock humor and amusement at somebody else having been exposed to '80s memes like myself. "OMG, WE EXISTED AT THE SAME TIME AND REMEMBER SOME OF THE SAME SHOWS/COMMERCIALS/SONGS! LOLOLOL!"


----------



## kazuri (Feb 18, 2010)

If you cant make fun of everything you shouldnt make fun of anything.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Adonis said:


> I'm not going to give Family Guy "edgy points" for wailing on acceptable targets.
> 
> "OMG, conservatives are out-of-touch with young people and value tradition! I'm glad someone had the courage to point this out! Lol!"
> 
> ...



This is what I was trying to say earlier, I don't think they should be censored but its not like I think that this kind of shit shows edginess or humor.


----------



## aquis45 (Feb 18, 2010)

Fuzzly said:


> Oh look people on Narutoforums spouting the same hater arguments that people troll 4chan with. Coincidence? Absolutely not.



Actually nobody has said anything about the rumors that the child is in fact her daughter's.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 18, 2010)

Adonis said:


> As opposed to using an idiotic term like "hater" non-ironically? Vapid, dismissive argument ftw.
> 
> As for myself, I've never even visited 4chan (not being a weeaboo p*d*p**** and all) so that sort of kills the rhetorical argument a bit, no?
> 
> ...



I get tired of the fucking 80's references. At least have the decentcy to make jokes about them is what I said. Whis so great about shock value humour anyway?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> I get tired of the fucking 80's references. At least have the decentcy to make jokes about them is what I said. Whis so great about shock value humour anyway?



The creators of the show even admitted that some jokes are just shoved in because they didn't fit in other episodes and that at times the jokes don't even make sense where they are.


----------



## The Red Gil (Feb 18, 2010)

Family Guy sucks anyways.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXel4Nu3Ggk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 18, 2010)

The episode was more about people with Down Syndrome can be just as much douchebags as people who dont have down syndrome. Just because someone is handicapped it doesnt mean they are lovely people, like always portrayed. That was the humor, not the actual "oh lol @ people with down syndrome"

Of course not


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 18, 2010)

Blah blah blah Sarah Palin going Moral Guardian blah blah Family Guy making a cheap joke blah blah More bad publicity for Sarah Palin blah blah LIKE PEOPLE HAVEN'T MADE FUN OF PEOPLE WHO ARE MENTALLY RETARDED blah blah PEOPLE WILL ALWAYS MAKE FUN OF PEOPLE WHO ARE DIFFERENT blah blah SIMPLY WHINING ABOUT IT PALIN ISN'T GOING TO DO ANYTHING blah blah THE FREAKING EPISODE WASN'T LIKE ONE OF THEIR ONE-OFF GAGS AND ACTUALLY WASN'T MAKING FUN OF RETARDED PEOPLE AS A WHOLE, SIMPLY SAYING THAT RETARDED PEOPLE ARE PEOPLE TOO AND ALL YOU DID PALIN WAS CAME UP AND MADE A HISSY FIT _CLAIMING_ THE EPISODE WAS MAKING FUN OF RETARDED PEOPLE WHEN ONLY YOUR BIG CONCERN WAS THE WHOLE "MY MOTHER WAS THE FORMER GOVERNOR OF ALASKA" JOKE.

I don't even like Family Guy, the humor ended for me when they stopped writing a lesson per episode only to dump it back to the status quo at the end of the show in exchange for more cutaway gags to early 80's references and other people Seth and the writing staff don't like. It's about as plotless as Bleach.

Only thing about Family Guy that gets my respect is that it isn't a part of the animation age ghetto.


----------



## DremolitoX (Feb 18, 2010)

LOL, shitty Seth is  trying to attract an audience to his shitty show by trying to act edgy and controversial.


----------



## Little Washu (Feb 18, 2010)

> *Sarah Palin*



Stopped reading after this.


----------



## Kyou (Feb 18, 2010)

Hm. I can understand a bit of an insult if I was Sarah Palin, but really. It's not that big a deal. So the Down syndrome Kid was of a Former Governor of Alaska, let's have a cry? I'm sure they insulted the kid throughout it but everyone gets insulted in the show, like regular people are insulted the shit out of, it's not just certain groups. I like the show, so I'm thinking man up, and take it as a joke. 

If she took insult, fair enough, but don't have a public sook about it lol. "They're jerks" yeah, alright, cryyyy they don't care.


----------



## aquis45 (Feb 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUbpGmR1-QM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh boo hoo. 

Family Guy keeps getting flak for the crap they pull, when they don't deserve it. Yeah, there might be a case if the consistently pull this up, but they poke fun at everyone. Like it or not (I personally love this show, and think it is pure comedy gold), people just need to learn to laugh and not take it personally.

So cry a river Palin. Not like I care.


----------



## Momoka (Feb 18, 2010)

Family Guy always goes too far and mocks the viewer with the average-day-life-gone-steroids stupidity. 

And that's why I don't watch it.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Feb 18, 2010)

Really? Getting all butt hurt over a fucking TV show...
Well, what else would you expect form her?


----------



## Draffut (Feb 18, 2010)

Fuzzly said:


> Oh look people on Narutoforums spouting the same hater arguments that people troll 4chan with. Coincidence? Absolutely not.
> 
> Family Guy is as funny as it ever was. Just some small details about the humor change. If you want a sitcom that stays as funny as it ever was where nothing ever changes, watch the Simpsons. Their humor has stayed the same for over 20 years.



If this is referign to me, they you are entirely wrong on the 4chan part.

I honestly really did used to liek the show.  there is a reason I own all 3 of the original seasons.  But if you think the show now is ANYTHING like it was before, you are an idiot.  The only thing that is the same is the arbitary references, which have gotten far more numerous, and far less funny.

Really, what has happened in the last 5 years of Family Guy that was even close to as funny as the Willy Wonka spoof where they kick Joe out cause they dont have a ramp.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Feb 19, 2010)

Palin seemed to ignore everything aside from the sentance, "My mom is a former govenor of Alaska."

The point of that episode is in fact that opposite of 'bashing', Down Syndrome people. After all, the point is that people with mental or physical disabilities can be just like the rest of us; cruel, mean-spirited and down right nasty. Family Guy has gone too far on several occasions, and this isn't the first time that it's dumped on disabled peoples, just because now that Palin's involved, apprently the world cares.

Seth will/should not apologize for utilizing his freedoms as an American.

And as for everyone dumping on Family Guy: I'm not a fan myself, but denying its fanbase is calling Sarah Palin smart.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 19, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Really, what has happened in the last 5 years of Family Guy that was even close to as funny as the Willy Wonka spoof where they kick Joe out cause they dont have a ramp.



if you laughed at any joke involving joe, you can't complain about any down syndrome joke


----------



## Draffut (Feb 19, 2010)

Psycho said:


> if you laughed at any joke involving joe, you can't complain about any down syndrome joke



My only complaint was that it wasn't funny.  The fact that they are making fun of the disability doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2010)

> Andrea Fay Friedman, the voice actress who played the role of "Ellen" --the character depicted as having Down syndrome on the Valentine's Day episode of Family Guy, has responded to the criticism of sometime-Alaska Governor Sarah Palin. Of special significance, Friedman herself has Down syndrome. Palingates has Friedman's complete response:
> 
> My name is Andrea Fay Friedman. I was born with Down syndrome. I played the role of Ellen on the "Extra Large Medium" episode of Family Guy that was broadcast on Valentine's day. Although they gave me red hair on the show, I am really a blonde. I also wore a red wig for my role in " Smudge" but I was a blonde in "Life Goes On". I guess former Governor Palin does not have a sense of humor. I thought the line "I am the daughter of the former governor of Alaska" was very funny. I think the word is "sarcasm".
> 
> ...



Sly girl


----------



## Bender (Feb 19, 2010)

> Andrea Fay Friedman, the voice actress who played the role of "Ellen" --the character depicted as having Down syndrome on the Valentine's Day episode of Family Guy, has responded to the criticism of sometime-Alaska Governor Sarah Palin. Of special significance, Friedman herself has Down syndrome. Palingates has Friedman's complete response:
> 
> My name is Andrea Fay Friedman. I was born with Down syndrome. I played the role of Ellen on the "Extra Large Medium" episode of Family Guy that was broadcast on Valentine's day. Although they gave me red hair on the show, I am really a blonde. I also wore a red wig for my role in " Smudge" but I was a blonde in "Life Goes On". I guess former Governor Palin does not have a sense of humor. I thought the line "I am the daughter of the former governor of Alaska" was very funny. I think the word is "sarcasm".
> 
> ...



/End of controversy 

Palin you can now go back into obscurity.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't think its funny.

but i dont have a problem with it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 19, 2010)

Peter pretending to be a psychic was hilarious


----------



## Chunkyhunks (Feb 19, 2010)

THIS was hilarious.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lzcLwusw04[/YOUTUBE]

Family Guy may have changed a bit from the old days, but I still find myself laughing my ass off just as often.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Feb 19, 2010)

Family guy was alright back in the day, now it isn't as good, I don't think he went too far, though it wasn't funny as a joke.


----------



## iander (Feb 19, 2010)

> Andrea Fay Friedman, the voice actress who played the role of "Ellen" --the character depicted as having Down syndrome on the Valentine's Day episode of Family Guy, has responded to the criticism of sometime-Alaska Governor Sarah Palin. Of special significance, Friedman herself has Down syndrome. Palingates has Friedman's complete response:
> 
> My name is Andrea Fay Friedman. I was born with Down syndrome. I played the role of Ellen on the "Extra Large Medium" episode of Family Guy that was broadcast on Valentine's day. Although they gave me red hair on the show, I am really a blonde. I also wore a red wig for my role in " Smudge" but I was a blonde in "Life Goes On". I guess former Governor Palin does not have a sense of humor. I thought the line "I am the daughter of the former governor of Alaska" was very funny. I think the word is "sarcasm".
> 
> ...



Good for her


----------



## Flagg1982 (Feb 19, 2010)

The joke isn't about down syndrome.
It's about Chris being such a loser that the girl of his dreams is a mongoloid.
As far as down syndrome is concerned it was actually quite a positive portrayal.

The cheap shot to Sarah Palin was unnecessary, though.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Feb 19, 2010)

Family Guy, biting satire?


----------



## Mael (Feb 19, 2010)

Flagg1982 said:


> The cheap shot to Sarah Palin was unnecessary, though.



Anything at Sarah Palin's expense is necessary.


----------



## Verdius (Feb 19, 2010)

Mael said:


> Anything at Sarah Palin's expense is necessary.



I intentionally invented the written language to be difficult for her.


----------



## Mael (Feb 19, 2010)

Verdius said:


> I intentionally invented the written language to be difficult for her.



The God-Emperor works in mysterious and magical ways. :33


----------



## Verdius (Feb 19, 2010)

Mael said:


> The God-Emperor works in mysterious and magical ways. :33



Ave Imperator.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 19, 2010)

Flagg1982 said:


> The joke isn't about down syndrome.
> It's about Chris being such a loser that the girl of his dreams is a mongoloid.
> As far as down syndrome is concerned it was actually quite a positive portrayal.
> 
> The cheap shot to Sarah Palin was unnecessary, though.



The fact that she responded to it means if was necessary.
The idiot was defending Limbaugh a few days earlier for calling people retarded by saying it's satire.
Now she once again proves her idiocy by completely forgetting about that.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 19, 2010)

> My mother did not carry me around under her arm like a loaf of French bread the way former Governor Palin carries her son Trig around looking for sympathy and votes.


----------



## Mael (Feb 19, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> > My mother did not carry me around under her arm like a loaf of French bread the way former Governor Palin carries her son Trig around looking for sympathy and votes.





Palin just got burned...and rather wittily I might add.


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 19, 2010)

Chunkyhunks said:


> THIS was hilarious.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lzcLwusw04[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Family Guy may have changed a bit from the old days, but I still find myself laughing my ass off just as often.



That was by far the best part of the whole episode. Everything else was so-so. The part where the weird gay guys found them was pretty funny too.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2010)

palin's IQ is 80, her husbands IQ is probably around 110. She should've known one of her kids were gonna come out fucked.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 19, 2010)

And then they watch it the next day. 

Family Guy has always done this kind of shit...

If you think that's low then you should watch more South Park


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow is that Satan from Constantine.


----------



## Mael (Feb 19, 2010)

You're all crazy.

Aqua Teen Hunger Force is where the real driving socioeconomic and political issues are brought to light in witty humor.





			
				Mega said:
			
		

> Wow is that Satan from Constantine.



Peter Stormare.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 19, 2010)

> My name is Andrea Fay Friedman. I was born with Down syndrome. I played the role of Ellen on the "Extra Large Medium" episode of Family Guy that was broadcast on Valentine's day. Although they gave me red hair on the show, I am really a blonde. I also wore a red wig for my role in " Smudge" but I was a blonde in "Life Goes On". I guess former Governor Palin does not have a sense of humor. I thought the line "I am the daughter of the former governor of Alaska" was very funny. I think the word is "sarcasm".
> 
> In my family we think laughing is good. My parents raised me to have a sense of humor and to live a normal life. My mother did not carry me around under her arm like a loaf of French bread the way former Governor Palin carries her son Trig around looking for sympathy and votes.


Sick burn.  Way to prove yourself smarter than a former Governor and potential Vice President.


----------



## yaro39 (Feb 19, 2010)

wow honestely people take shows like family guy to seriously, there not out to make fun of people there out to make people laugh and what makes family guy so is the dark humor such as this.


----------



## Verdius (Feb 19, 2010)

Mael said:


> You're all crazy.
> 
> Aqua Teen Hunger Force is where the real driving socioeconomic and political issues are brought to light in witty humor.



If anyone know how to make a ship out of dicks, it's them.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 19, 2010)

Funny story: "Trig" is the abbreviation for Trisomy G, the medical name of Down Syndrome.  What a great job naming her kid.


----------



## Mael (Feb 19, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Funny story: "Trig" is the abbreviation for Trisomy G, the medical name of Down Syndrome.  What a great job naming her kid.



The words "great job" are unknown to Mrs. Palin.


----------



## Verdius (Feb 19, 2010)

Mael said:


> The words "great job" are unknown to Mrs. Palin.



As is a good deal of the English language.


----------



## denilmo (Feb 19, 2010)

Although I prefer earlier Family Guy - I watched it, I laughed. I got the point that people with disabilities can be just as big d-bags as the rest of us.

Palin can get over it. I don't really care.


----------



## Elias (Feb 19, 2010)

If Rush had directed this episode it would have been 'satire' and Palin would not care.


----------



## Mαri (Feb 19, 2010)

This is news? It's just Family Guy. They're like South Park, in the way that they make fun of _everyone_.

Palin needs to stop being butthurt and get over it.


----------



## fatmanpeterg_001 (Feb 19, 2010)

I thought it was good that they had a DS person in the show i mean to me it seems like a slap in the face to DS people that they aren't shown in cartoons as much. Why do all the regular people get the spot light? I don't think they were making fun of DS people they were just adding one into the show for some laughs. I believe we shouldn't feel bad for them we should treat them as regular people cause that is what they are. Just cause they need a little more help with stuff doesn't mean they are a different race of human. I actually just read this from yahoo's home page this is the response that the voice actor for Ellen the DS person from family guy had to say about Palin's remarks. 



I think people need to stop being so sensitive if the Down Syndrome people have no problem why should the regular people? They can think for themselves you don't need to do the thinking for them.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Feb 19, 2010)

> Sarah Palin raised a ruckus this week over a 'Family Guy' episode that seemed to poke fun at her son with Down syndrome. "My mom is the former governor of Alaska," said a character named Emily with the disorder. Palin called it a "kick in the gut." Her daughter, Bristol, said the show was filled with "heartless jerks."
> 
> What they didn't anticipate was the full-throated response from the woman who actually voiced Emily, an actress with Down syndrome named Andrea Fay Friedman, who sent a letter to the New York Times where she scolds the former vice presidential candidate for lacking a "sense of humor."
> 
> ...



Right on, Family guy down syndrome actress... Right on


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't know why someone with Down Syndrome would purposelly make fun of herself and other people with Down Syndrome. I have a handicap, and if someone makes a joke of it it isn't funny at all, it's insulting to me.


----------



## Mael (Feb 19, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I don't know why someone with Down Syndrome would purposelly make fun of herself and other people with Down Syndrome. I have a handicap, and if someone makes a joke of it it isn't funny at all, it's insulting to me.



Because she doesn't have thin skin.  I admire that.

Mel Brooks made fun of his ethnicity all the time and people laud him.  I know handicap =/= ethnicity but the principle is the same, making fun of yourself.

It's really how you take it.  Some are more sensitive than others.


----------



## Elias (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, I'm glad she's voicing her opinion on this whole matter. 

This whole thing seems blown out of proportion in my opinion... Family Guy makes fun of everyone. 

Just last night an episode was making fun of southern people and it had all the normal stereotypes people have about southerners. 

Where's the outrage? That didn't get a press release...


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Feb 19, 2010)

Why so serious?

I have a handycap and I make fun of myself all the time.



Sometimes it's even related to the handycap. :los Self-deprecation is one of the greatest forms of comedy. If you can't laugh at yourself what right do you have to laugh at others? Comedy is a great coping mechanism for things you can't control. I would probably respond better if I wasn't up for the past 24 hours but really you shouldn't be so sensitive and learn to laugh at yourself or else you might go crazy.


----------



## santanico (Feb 19, 2010)

I admire her for portraying a role that made fun of her disability and didn't cry about it. No one forced her btw. Palin is just an attention seeking skank.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 19, 2010)

Ruby Tuesday said:


> Why so serious?
> 
> I have a handycap and I make fun of myself all the time.
> 
> ...



Being a woman isn't a handicap,Ruby


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't think that anyone who actually saw the episode of Family Guy could honestly say that it was "making fun" of down syndrome. Honestly when I watched it I thought it was the best portrayal of a mentally disabled person that I have ever seen. When most TV shows portray the mentally handicapped they are an object of pity, a perfect little creature that needs to be sheltered and taken care of by the "normal" people. Family Guy basically said it straight up that people with Downs are asshole just like everyone else.

I honestly think that Family Guy deserved a reward for such a realistic portrayal of Down Syndrome individuals but thanks to Sarah Pailin I don't think that would happen. In other words, Pailin is full of shit.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Feb 19, 2010)

Diceman said:


> Being a woman isn't a handicap,Ruby



funny dice 

now STOP IT!!


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow-- Sarah Palin outmaneuvered by a girl with Down Syndrome. 



> My mother did not carry me around under her arm like a loaf of French bread the way former Governor Palin carries her son Trig around looking for sympathy and votes."



Ouch, that's going to leave a serious mark. I really want to meet this person now.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 19, 2010)

If Sarah Palin is not considered disabled, how can people with Down Syndrome?  She was just outsmarted by one.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 19, 2010)

Friedman sure can talk shit. 

...and back it up.  lol 

But really, Palin shouldn't feel offended. That skank..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2010)

Already in the other thread


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 19, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I don't know why someone with Down Syndrome would purposelly make fun of herself and other people with Down Syndrome. I have a handicap, and if someone makes a joke of it it isn't funny at all, it's insulting to me.





Ruby Tuesday said:


> Self-deprecation is one of the greatest forms of comedy. If you can't laugh at yourself what right do you have to laugh at others? Comedy is a great coping mechanism for things you can't control.



 Recently my depression was classified as a disability.  I agree completely, Ruby.


That woman owned Palin, which is just... awesome irony wrapped in win.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 19, 2010)

Family Guy? Gone too far? 

What about South Park?


----------



## abcd (Feb 19, 2010)

(?・ω・) said:


> Family Guy? Gone too far?
> 
> What about South Park?



I agree with this polar-bear person.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 19, 2010)

abcd said:


> I agree with this polar-bear person.



Polar-bear?  You offend me, my good sir. 


But yeah... South Park is pretty racist too. ' ...curses for laughing at every episode they make.


----------



## denilmo (Feb 19, 2010)

this has totally been blown out of proportion

but friedman can back herself up and I agree Gaawa-chan, full of win indeed


----------



## twilight (Feb 19, 2010)

Who actually cares. If she didn't want anyone to target her family she shouldn't have put them on the spotlight.


----------



## Bender (Feb 19, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I don't know why someone with Down Syndrome would purposelly make fun of herself and other people with Down Syndrome. I have a handicap, and if someone makes a joke of it it isn't funny at all, it's insulting to me.




Maybe you're too sensitive 

If we all get upset over little thing that goes on the world would be a terrible place. Oh wait it already is. If you're offended by jokes directed towards people with special requirements then shit look at kids shows. I mean there's a hella lot of double standard in arguments against rude humor. It's inappropriate to make fun of some people just because of their mental deficiencies and yet you can make fun of everyone else? Seriously, what the fuck? 



> "My mother did not carry me around under her arm like a loaf of French bread the way former Governor Palin carries her son Trig around looking for sympathy and votes," she skewered in a portion of the letter that, amazingly, the Times left out of their article.





LOL

Tell me whore wailin Palin does it feel to be burned by one of the "special needs" people you're trying to stick up for?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 19, 2010)

this actress was featured in one of the better episodes of "glee" last season.  She similarly played the role of a less-capable cheerleader.  

I guess down syndrome people have different capabilities.  The actress may even be milking this for publicity, if you wanted to be a cynic and give her some credit at the same time


----------



## Stalin (Feb 19, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I don't know why someone with Down Syndrome would purposelly make fun of herself and other people with Down Syndrome. I have a handicap, and if someone makes a joke of it it isn't funny at all, it's insulting to me.



Thats okay, maybe you should learn how to laugh at yourself.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't make fun of other people. I've been bullied my entire life.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 19, 2010)

although i can only imagine the conservatives will devise their own nasty response.  hmmmm, a can of worms indeed.


----------



## Supergrunt8 (Feb 19, 2010)

Family guy crossed the line a long time ago. thats why I stick to futurerama.


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 19, 2010)

If Palin admitted she took it personally, that's one thing.  Seth MacFarlane probably _expected_ her to take it personally.

But to presume that *now*...*right* now is when _Family Guy_ crossed some intangible line that by making fun of your child, they've made fun of each and every special-needs child is just bullshit.  Where was all her FaceBooking, Twittering and complaining back in Season 1?

If she just admitted she was upset because she took it personally, then, hey...anyone would take it personally if _Family Guy_ *specifically* targetted them through their child.

Don't believe the hype.  Palin's no more in line with human rights and respect than Limbaugh is.  She's butthurt and took it personally.

If it was really about the special needs children everywhere, she wouldn't have waited until *now* to raise a stink about it.


----------



## DremolitoX (Feb 19, 2010)

(?・ω・) said:


> Polar-bear?  You offend me, my good sir.
> 
> 
> But yeah... South Park is pretty racist too. ' ...curses for laughing at every episode they make.



South Park is still actually funny though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2010)

Ether


> My name is Andrea Fay Friedman. I was born with Down syndrome. I played the role of Ellen on the "Extra Large Medium" episode of Family Guy that was broadcast on Valentine's day. Although they gave me red hair on the show, I am really a blonde. I also wore a red wig for my role in " Smudge" but I was a blonde in "Life Goes On". I guess former Governor Palin does not have a sense of humor. I thought the line "I am the daughter of the former governor of Alaska" was very funny. I think the word is "sarcasm".
> 
> 
> In my family we think laughing is good. My parents raised me to have a sense of humor and to live a normal life. My mother did not carry me around under her arm like a loaf of French bread the way former Governor Palin carries her son Trig around looking for sympathy and votes.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I don't know why someone with Down Syndrome would purposelly make fun of herself and other people with Down Syndrome. I have a handicap, and if someone makes a joke of it it isn't funny at all, it's insulting to me.



Because she isn't bitch-made?


----------



## Y (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh God, that is hilarious

Good for her. She's learned one of the most valuable skills in life: laughing at yourself.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 19, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I don't know why someone with Down Syndrome would purposelly make fun of herself and other people with Down Syndrome. I have a handicap, and if someone makes a joke of it it isn't funny at all, it's insulting to me.


Cry moar.

If someone makes fun of mine I usually laugh it off, unless they just keep at it when it's not really funny anymore.  It takes time to develop a thicker skin but it's necessary to do IMO.  Half the time people say this shit because they don't understand what they are making fun of or don't want to and the other half of the time they make fun of it because of their own shortcomings.  Actually maybe I'm oversimplifying this a tad......meh.


 Trig doesn't deserve this attention IMO, but guess who's parading him around like some symbol half the time?  Palin  brought this shit onto both him and herself which is rather sad but ind of says something about who she is.  Now I can understand being outraged if she'd never said a word about the kid and they made fun of him anyway, after all that would be a dick move.  Sadly that's not the fucking case.


----------



## Bender (Feb 19, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> Trig doesn't deserve this attention IMO, but guess who's parading him around like some symbol half the time?  Palin  brought this shit onto both him and herself which is rather sad but ind of says something about who she is.  Now I can understand being outraged if she'd never said a word about the kid and they made fun of him anyway, after all that would be a dick move.  Sadly that's not the fucking case.



Can you imagine the look on that kids face once he's liek 4 or 5 years old?  

He's gonna be like 

(DS voice) Ma, why's my face on the Tv? Am I famous?

Sarah Palin: Of course I was using you to get mommy elected as president so she can undo all the bad that the evil Obama did.


----------



## Bender (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL

South Park offends me a little bit more than Family Guy does


The episode with the flag with the black guy being hanged pisses me off because Chef ain't beat the shit out of all the stupid fucking Red necks in the town. 

Bitches deserved it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL
> 
> South Park offends me a little bit more than Family Guy does
> 
> ...



Unlike Family Guy, Southpark is cleverly written and used episodes like that teach lessons and be hilarious at the same time.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 19, 2010)

Well wonder what Palin will say about this. Ya know I don't even care I wish Palin would move to Russia


----------



## EJ (Feb 19, 2010)

So black people doing Minstrel shows back then was ok, because they we're doing it as a joke?



I swear, the world is so fucking stupid.


----------



## ameterasu_41 (Feb 19, 2010)

Mael said:


> Because she doesn't have thin skin.  I admire that.
> 
> Mel Brooks made fun of his ethnicity all the time and people laud him.  I know handicap =/= ethnicity but the principle is the same, making fun of yourself.
> 
> It's really how you take it.  Some are more sensitive than others.



It wasn't even a joke though, it was some random retard pretending to be the daughter of a former governor for no reason. It was a pointless comment. It was just another sign that Family Guy is running out of actual jokes.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 19, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I don't make fun of other people. I've been bullied my entire life.


So have I.

It's how I learned to tell the difference between genuine malicious intent and a friendly dig without meaning behind it.  There's an important distinction there.


----------



## Mael (Feb 20, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I don't make fun of other people. I've been bullied my entire life.



So was I...and I learned to take it with a grain of salt.  I suggest you do the same so you're not moping about the past later on in life.



ameterasu_41 said:


> It wasn't even a joke though, it was some random retard pretending to be the daughter of a former governor for no reason. It was a pointless comment. It was just another sign that Family Guy is running out of actual jokes.



The fact you're a conservative that I believe has defended Palin once or twice doesn't lend credence to your argument.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2010)

ameterasu_41 said:
			
		

> It wasn't even a joke though, it was some random retard pretending to be the daughter of a former governor for no reason. It was a pointless comment. It was just another sign that Family Guy is running out of actual jokes.






			
				Mael said:
			
		

> The fact you're a conservative that I believe has defended Palin once or twice doesn't lend credence to your argument.



Seriously?

Oh, shit and here I was about to get into a debate with you Amet...

Well you threw that shining opportunity out the window.


----------



## Juice (Feb 20, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I don't know why someone with Down Syndrome would purposely make fun of herself and other people with Down Syndrome. I have a handicap, and if someone makes a joke of it it isn't funny at all, it's insulting to me.



Some people deal with their life problems in different way. Some stand out from the rest and make the best of it, that is what she seems to be doing.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2010)

ameterasu_41 said:


> It wasn't even a joke though, it was some random retard pretending to be the daughter of a former governor for no reason. It was a pointless comment. It was just another sign that Family Guy is running out of actual jokes.



Family Guy has had jokes like that since the early seasons.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 20, 2010)

As usual with Epic Falin, we see another case of .

Open mouth, insert foot.



Starr said:


> Palin is just an attention seeking skank.



And that's not even news anymore.



			
				Andrea Fay Friedman said:
			
		

> In my family, we think laughing is good. My parents raised me to have a sense of humor and to live a normal life. My mother did not carry me around under her arm like a loaf of French bread the way former Governor Palin carries her son Trig around looking for sympathy and votes.



You go, girl! And I mean that seriously. One of my best friends when I was in college used to do daycare and assisted with Special Ed classes, and she was always a nurturing influence, seeking to bring out people's talents and potential, instilling self-confidence and teaching people to stick up for themselves while at the same time not taking themselves to seriously. It sounds as if Ms Friedman grew up in a household with similar values.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 20, 2010)

people with disabilities are people and therefor, must be made fun of


----------



## Berserk (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol at people saying South Park is better than Family Guy.  Do you guys have an agenda?  Trying to get more people to watch what you like?  No?  Then, why do you keep posting the same shit(LOL, FAMILY GUY = SHIT!!), followed by saying something else is better/funnier, when humor is subjective?

I consider them pretty much the same, they both are funny to me.

Besides, both of those shows can't hold a candle to ATHF.


----------



## abcd (Feb 20, 2010)

(´・ω・) said:


> Polar-bear?  You offend me, my good sir.
> 
> 
> But yeah... South Park is pretty racist too. ' ...curses for laughing at every episode they make.



Ur name lookes like a bear ... i thought pedobear might offend u


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Not the best to make fun of those things, but it's quite obvious that they've made of tons of other things, some that are probably even worse.  Granted since it's about her and all, if she really wanted it to be taken down perhaps they should do that out of respect.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2010)

Espionage said:


> So black people doing Minstrel shows back then was ok, because they we're doing it as a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, the world is so fucking stupid.



Not even comparable. What a stupid comparison.



ameterasu_41 said:


> It wasn't even a joke though, it was some random retard pretending to be the daughter of a former governor for no reason. It was a pointless comment. It was just another sign that Family Guy is running out of actual jokes.



Someone didn't read the article. It was a sarcastic comment, genius.


----------



## Flagg1982 (Feb 20, 2010)

That girl must be like the Albert Einstein of people with down syndrome.


----------



## ChocoMello (Feb 20, 2010)

Flagg1982 said:


> That girl must be like the Albert Einstein of people with down syndrome.



I lol'd. Then I felt guilty.
Thank you.

But yeah, I think making fun of yourself and being able to be made fun of is a big part of being like everyone else.


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

> "I think the word is 'sarcasm,'" she wrote, mockingly. In the most pointed section of her letter, Friedman accuses Palin of using her son Trig as a political prop.
> 
> "My mother did not carry me around under her arm like a loaf of French bread the way former Governor Palin carries her son Trig around looking for sympathy and votes," she skewered in a portion of the letter that, amazingly, the Times left out of their article.



  That's pretty awesome, I like how she points that out too.  Makes Palin look pretty bad too all considering, even if it was a bit harsh to make fun of her, but the show really does mock all people.  Surprising turn of events though.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Feb 20, 2010)

It was a little far....I mean come on. I like Family Guy, but that was a little too much.


----------



## muishot (Feb 20, 2010)

I am sick and tire of this Sarah Palin bullshit.  If anything the show is actually making fun of Sarah Palin and not her child.  Stop hiding behind your down syndrome child and attack others for attacking you.


----------



## Elias (Feb 20, 2010)

muishot said:


> I am sick and tire of this Sarah Palin bullshit.  If anything the show is actually making fun of Sarah Palin and not her child.  Stop hiding behind your down syndrome child and attack others for attacking you.



Too bad she isn't going away.


----------



## Ephemere (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't really see why she cares.


----------



## Deweze (Feb 20, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK?

Those fucking idiots are lucky South Park didn't make fun of them


----------



## OSO (Feb 22, 2010)

Reading this thread makes me feel like a huge asshole. Was I the only one not bullied and doing the bullying?  I never hit anyone I was just a dick. i'm a Nice guy now though, I grew up! yay me


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Not even comparable. What a stupid comparison.




You know I just now saw this.

Why don't you hop off my fucking dick,or put me on ignore if everything I post has to be an argument?

Do it! Save us the fucking trouble!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 22, 2010)

Espionage said:


> You know I just now saw this.
> 
> Why don't you hop off my fucking dick,or put me on ignore if everything I post has to be an argument?
> 
> Do it! Save us the fucking trouble!



I've only argued with you, what? Three times? Stop crying. Debating is one of the main points of a forum. If you don't like being called out, then don't post at all.

To elaborate, minstrel shows only served to, and purpose was to, dehumanize blacks. It was merely an extension of the malicious bigotry society at the time had against them under the guise of comedy.

Despite what one thinks of FG's parody, it's purpose was to do the exact opposite. To show that one with something like Down's Syndrome can be just like everyone else, good or bad. That's pretty much what modern, mainstream comedy tries to do for just about any group these days. To show we are all human.


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2010)

Espionage said:


> So black people doing Minstrel shows back then was ok, because they we're doing it as a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, the world is so fucking stupid.



Mel Brooks makes Nazi references and Jew jokes on a regular basis.  Nobody's ranting at him.

If a black person makes fun of his race, it's acceptable because he is indeed the one doing it.  You are entitled to make fun of yourself and who you are, regardless of petty idealism that would try to shut down such humor.

And that was the 1950s.


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I've only argued with you, what? Three times? Stop crying. Debating is one of the main points of a forum. If you don't like being called out, then don't post at all.



No, I just find it a coincidence that I found myself into three debates with you in the past week in a half? I don't post that much, so I'm thinking I just pissed you off.



> To elaborate, minstrel shows only served to, and purpose was to, dehumanize blacks. It was merely an extension of the malicious bigotry society at the time had against them under the guise of comedy.



I thought it was made to make money. They could care less about the blacks, but I'm sure they would had targeted any other race if it would raise them more money. Unfortunately, blacks we're the target. People enjoyed Minstrel shows, and they payed _alot_ of money to see them.

Fuck, do you at least agree with that?

What does Family Guy do? They tackle everything, but I'm sure it is more for the money. They could care fucking less who they offend, as long as they arre getting the money. So yes, it is fucking comparable. But I guess Family should be given the benefit of the doubt because they never focus on _one _specific group for too long.



> Despite what one thinks of FG's parody, it's purpose was to do the exact opposite. To show that one with something like Down's Syndrome can be just like everyone else, good or bad. That's pretty much what modern, mainstream comedy tries to do for just about any group these days. To show we are all human.



Oh fucking please.

You actually think people are trying to "Show we're all human! "?

They want fucking money, and it's stupid, but plenty of people are racist. Alot are. They know someone will laugh at a fucking ignorant joke, so that is the main reason they bring it up. If I had a mentally diabled relative, and someone laughed in their face and called them fucking stupid, would I just sit there and laugh as well? And tell my relative that "It's ok man, your human! Take it like a man!"?

 Everyone wants money. And they will do whatever it takes to get it. Don't try to... make the world something it isn't. It is a sick fucking horrible place.



> If a black person makes fun of his race, it's acceptable because he is indeed the one doing it. You are entitled to make fun of yourself and who you are, regardless of petty idealism that would try to shut down such humor.



I wouldn't let someone speak for me. If that person wants to make an ass of him/herself, go ahead.

Racism hasn't gone anywhere man. Has it been tamed? Yeah. But it's still there. And the more race is brought up, the more racism will continue to stay.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 22, 2010)

Espionage said:


> No, I just find it a coincidence that I found myself into three debates with you in the past week in a half? I don't post that much, so I'm thinking I just pissed you off.


You think to highly f yourself methinks.

Your just like someone I was accused of stalking in the library when I was going there all the time and reading every thread made.  Some people here are regulars or semi regulars that you will run into regardless of what you do, furthermore they call out people who say things they think are stupid or they disagree with if you cannot handle this little fact I suggest you gtfo.


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2010)

Espionage said:


> I do! I'm not even fucking kidding!
> 
> No, I'll continue to be a minority.
> 
> Yeah..



Cool dude...keep doin' what you're doin' then.


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2010)

Mael said:


> Cool dude...keep doin' what you're doin' then.



And that's what I plan on doing. If I fall hard, it's going to be on me no one else. I'll learn from that mistake.

And I suggest you get rid of that picture. I didn't try to make you look like a childish idiot.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 22, 2010)

Espionage said:


> No, I just find it a coincidence that I found myself into three debates with you in the past week in a half? I don't post that much, so I'm thinking I just pissed you off.



What Tokoyami said. I've discussed and debated with many other members many more times than I have you. Don't fool yourself into thinking you matter any more than anyone else.



> I thought it was made to make money. They could care less about the blacks, but I'm sure they would had targeted any other race if it would raise them more money. Unfortunately, blacks we're the target. People enjoyed Minstrel shows, and they payed _alot_ of money to see them.



Money is always a good incentive, but that doesn't mean there were other intentions behind it. Like I already stated, minstrel shows were an extension of malicious bigotry under the guise of comedy. 



> Fuck, do you at least agree with that?



I don't agree that it was purely about the money. A strong incentive? Certainly, a very strong one. That wasn't the only driving force behind it though.



> What does Family Guy do? They tackle everything, but I'm sure it is more for the money. They could care fucking less who they offend, as long as they arre getting the money. So yes, it is fucking comparable. But I guess Family should be given the benefit of the doubt because they never focus on _one _specific group for too long.



FG, tries to pull the shock factor in different ways, whether it's successful or not depends on the person, but I'd hardly compare to something like minstrel shows. Not even close that level offensiveness. I don't think any modern comedy in the mainstream is that blatantly offensive. So no, it's not comparable. Not even close.



> Oh fucking please.
> 
> You actually think people are trying to "Show we're all human! "?



Modern comedy does that a lot. South Park, Simpsons, FG, etc. Money makes the world go round, I'm not denying that. On the other hand, there are multiple motives behind actions.



> They want fucking money, and it's stupid, but plenty of people are racist. Alot are. They know someone will laugh at a fucking ignorant joke, so that is the main reason they bring it up. If I had a mentally diabled relative, and someone laughed in their face and called them fucking stupid, would I just sit there and laugh as well? And tell my relative that "It's ok man, your human! Take it like a man!"?



The episode in question really wasn't portraying on with Down's Syndrome as different from other people. I already stated, whatever you think about the quality of the series as a whole doesn't matter, but it was more than clear what that episode was trying to get across to viewers. 



> Everyone wants money. And they will do whatever it takes to get it. Don't try to... make the world something it isn't. It is a sick fucking horrible place.



CRAWLING IN MY SKIN THESE WOUNDS THEY WILL NOT HEAL!!!

Yes, the world is a cynical and ugly place. I know...


----------



## Vanity (Feb 22, 2010)

Well it's nice that that actress has thicker skin but different people react differently to stuff like that. So I can still understand why Palin was offended.

Of course when you are a very public figure like Palin it is better to not get so offended by things because politicians are the laughing stock of people all the time.


----------



## Mael (Feb 22, 2010)

Espionage said:


> And that's what I plan on doing. If I fall hard, it's going to be on me no one else. I'll learn from that mistake.
> 
> And I suggest you get rid of that picture. I didn't try to make you look like a childish idiot.



Dude...you are a fuckin' whiner.  The picture's staying up there to display once again how your posting is forcing me to do that in real life now.

Have fun being the moral crusader who gets nothing accomplished.


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2010)

> Money is always a good incentive, but that doesn't mean there were other intentions behind it. Like I already stated, minstrel shows were an extension of malicious bigotry under the guise of comedy.



I agree.



> I don't agree that it was purely about the money. A strong incentive? Certainly, a very strong one. That wasn't the only driving force behind it though.




I agree



> FG, tries to pull the shock factor in different ways, whether it's successful or not depends on the person, but I'd hardly compare to something like minstrel shows. Not even close that level offensiveness. I don't think any modern comedy in the mainstream is that blatantly offensive. So no, it's not comparable. Not even close.



But it's making fun of others _for_ money. In no way was it as horrible as the Minstrel shows. Not even close. But I think on some aspects it can be compared.





> Modern comedy does that a lot. South Park, Simpsons, FG, etc. Money makes the world go round, I'm not denying that. On the other hand, there are multiple motives behind actions.



But it _all _comes under one thing. I'm not even going to say it.





> The episode in question really wasn't portraying on with Down's Syndrome as different from other people. I already stated, whatever you think about the quality of the series as a whole doesn't matter, but it was more than clear what that episode was trying to get across to viewers.



Family guy trys to make it seem as if they actually have always tried to show the public something? Or as if they actually care about how the public feel towards something? lol



> Yes, the world is a cynical and ugly place. I know...




So stop acting oblivious to it. If I sounded angsty there, I didn't mean to make it look like it.


----------



## Bender (Feb 22, 2010)

> And I suggest you get rid of that picture. I didn't try to make you look like a childish idiot.



Nice flame


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 22, 2010)

> Friedman insisted she was "making fun of Sarah Palin, but not her son."



Something Palin will never understand.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

Why does anyone care, she's an actress who acted on a shitty show that's long past its prime. 



Elias said:


> Well, I'm glad she's voicing her opinion on this whole matter.
> 
> This whole thing seems blown out of proportion in my opinion... Family Guy makes fun of everyone.



No it doesn't it typically picks out more conservative targets and takes a liberal stance.


----------



## Kahvehane (Feb 23, 2010)

The fact that Palin was so offended by the episode practically confirms her manipulation of her child's condition to further her political agenda. 

Kudos to Andrea Friedman. I have so much respect for people like her; people who aren't afraid of laughing at themselves; people who recognize their shortcomings and refuse to mask them for the sake of appearances. After all, we ourselves are the biggest jokes we know!


----------



## ethan01 (Mar 18, 2010)

I've always thought jokes should be funny.

Guys, you can learn more about Down Syndrome by reading this  article.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 18, 2010)

ethan01 said:


> I've always thought jokes should be funny.
> 
> Guys, you can learn more about Down Syndrome by reading this  article.



Man fuck that down syndrome link, you act like we couldn't look that shit up ourselves.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 18, 2010)

ethan01 said:


> I've always thought jokes should be funny.
> 
> Guys, you can learn more about Down Syndrome by reading this  article.



What a pointless bump. Also, down syndrome kids should be euthanized.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2010)

Saufsoldat said:


> What a pointless bump. Also, down syndrome kids should be euthanized.



Lol you are dark. 

As is the nature of your German self.


----------

